# Rise of the Runelords in the San Fernando Valley



## deltadave (Apr 28, 2008)

Please contact me if you are in the San Fernando Valley area and looking to play Rise of the Runelords.  We'd like to start on Friday May 2nd.

Meetup Page 

Campaign Website


----------

